# Rusty Cooley's Ibanez 8



## XEN (Jan 10, 2006)

Check out the pics here 

That thing looks sweet! It looks like an original Floyd 8 too!


----------



## CL7 (Jan 10, 2006)

That is 1 of the most beautiful guitars i ever saw!!!

The only negative is how wide the neck looks but its still a beautiful axe.

Ibanez really knows what they're doin....with all these beautiful 8's(Dino, Meshuggah, and now Rusty), they better start puttin out some 8's for the public


----------



## Donnie (Jan 10, 2006)

Hmmm... I can't quite decide if I like it or not.  
I think the headstock doesn't quite go with the body well enough for my liking.


----------



## CL7 (Jan 10, 2006)

Although i also prefer all the tuning machines on 1 side, the neck is too wide for that kind of headstock to look good IMO.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 10, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Hmmm... I can't quite decide if I like it or not.
> I think the headstock doesn't quite go with the body well enough for my liking.


 on the headstock.

Nice guitar though. I like it other than the headstock.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, That seems to be more of an "Iceman" style headstock. Maybe if it had more of the SZ(?) style headstock with an RGA body.


----------



## XEN (Jan 10, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Yeah, That seems to be more of an "Iceman" style headstock. Maybe if it had more of the SZ(?) style headstock with an RGA body.



I could go for that too. The Iceman headstock always gives me bad Paul Stanley flashbacks from the 70's.


----------



## David (Jan 10, 2006)

I thought they weren't going to make him 1!!?!!?!? That's sick!


----------



## Ken (Jan 10, 2006)

I think it looks ridiculous. The pickups and the bridge look too big for the body. An Ibanez 6 string has the opposite problem: they don't fill out enough of the body. 7 is JUST right....


----------



## Matt (Jan 10, 2006)

THAT IS THE SEXIEST GUITAR I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!


----------



## theunforgiven246 (Jan 10, 2006)

i would love playing that!!!!!!! but +whatever number we're up to on the headstock.


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 10, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> I think it looks ridiculous. The pickups and the bridge look too big for the body. An Ibanez 6 string has the opposite problem: they don't fill out enough of the body. 7 is JUST right....


I wouldn't go so far... that comment seems a bit harsh to me personally (although, as your opinion, Ken, it's perfectly valid  ), but I agree with the general sentiment. I was thinking a similar thought when I saw it. "That seems a bit big, but my Ibanez 7 seems JUST right!"


----------



## Donnie (Jan 10, 2006)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> I could go for that too. The Iceman headstock always gives me bad Paul Stanley flashbacks from the 70's.


Now if it were an 8 string version of Stanley's broken mirror Iceman... I'd be all over that som' bitch!


----------



## Ken (Jan 10, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> I wouldn't go so far... that comment seems a bit harsh to me personally (although, as your opinion, Ken, it's perfectly valid  ), but I agree with the general sentiment. I was thinking a similar thought when I saw it. "That seems a bit big, but my Ibanez 7 seems JUST right!"



You're right, I suppose. Ridiculous was way too harsh, because it isn't nearly as bad as others I've seen. It just looks out of proportion to me, as a symmetrically conscious individual.


----------



## Phlame (Jan 10, 2006)

I actually like the headstock, I think Ibanez did the best they could while sticking to thier signature headstock design.

I don't really dig the fact that it has a trem. I dislike EP's to begin with and the fact that it is an 8 string trem really makes me not like it. I guess it would be useable with a tremol-no, but imo it would have been better as a hardtail.

The neck looks a little wide compared to the body. They should have maybe made the body a little bigger to compensate for the larger neck. I bet the string spacing is a little tigher, and the action is a little higher than your average 7.

The body is hopefully made of mahogany or else that thing will be so neck heavy it would be a real bitch to play.

All in all I think they look cool, and I wouldn't be surprised if we see these released at NAMM. If they do come out I think it would be cool to pick one up off the used market and replace the fretboard to ebony and add fanned frets; hell, then a sick ATD swirl and SIMS leds would really top it off.


----------



## Vince (Jan 10, 2006)

Matt said:


> THAT IS THE SEXIEST GUITAR I HAVE EVER SEEN!!!!!!!



Hey Matt, good to see you on the boards again


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 10, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> You're right, I suppose. Ridiculous was way too harsh, because it isn't nearly as bad as others I've seen. It just looks out of proportion to me, as a symmetrically conscious individual.


That, I completely agree with. Are you mildly obsessive/compulsive? I am. Not to the 'Monk' TV show degree, but I can relate.  Enough so that the same thought about the headstock popped in my mind.

It's still a very nice guitar, just a bit 'off' IMO. But not so much as I wouldn't be appy with it. Speaking of off... does it look to anyone else like that case in pic 4 is a 5 or 6 string bass case?


----------



## Ken (Jan 10, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> That, I completely agree with. Are you mildly obsessive/compulsive?



Mildly enough that I'm considering flying to Houston to buy a Mustang GT in about 2 weeks...


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Jan 10, 2006)

Yeah, there is something about this. Symmetry is beauty, which this doesnt seem to hold very well....and why does the lower bout join the body/neck at like fret 22?


----------



## Mark. A (Jan 10, 2006)

That is insane.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 10, 2006)

Apart from the inlay and headstock it looks awesome, I'll have to start putting money aside for one when they do a run of 8's


----------



## nikt (Jan 10, 2006)

where is the binding  ??

I want that with full white binding


----------



## chris9 (Jan 10, 2006)

I love it !!!!!!!
"i wonder if i could by this one too when he has finished with it" ha ha ha


----------



## XEN (Jan 10, 2006)

chris9 said:


> I love it !!!!!!!
> "i wonder if i could by this one too when he has finished with it" ha ha ha



That should take 10-12 days. I'm watching ebay as we speak.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 10, 2006)

Anybody know what the scale is on that?

With the Edge Pro 8 on it, I'm willing to lay money down on Ibanez releasing a production model 8 this year. In fact, I think I'll nip to the bookies this weekend and see if they'll take a bet.


----------



## Battle-axe (Jan 10, 2006)

That is fuckin' killer!  Though i agree on the headstock not going with the rest of the geetar.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 10, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Anybody know what the scale is on that?
> 
> With the Edge Pro 8 on it, I'm willing to lay money down on Ibanez releasing a production model 8 this year. In fact, I think I'll nip to the bookies this weekend and see if they'll take a bet.


Looks like 30" to me.


----------



## dpm (Jan 10, 2006)

That's no Edge Pro. Looks to me to be a variation of a standard Gotoh floyd. Nothing wrong with that, they're good units. Making an Edge Pro 8 would mean having moulds made to cast the baseplate. Using the bent baseplate common to most Floyds is a hell of a lot more cost effective.


----------



## darren (Jan 10, 2006)

Those look like original Edge saddles and baseplate to me.

Pretty sweet guitar for an RG. I like the headstock, which is subtly different from the Iceman headstock. I don't care for the centred white inlay dots. However, if Ibanez were doing a production run of 8-strings, you can be pretty sure that's what it would look like (other than the EMGs, perhaps).


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 10, 2006)

Love...

Makes me lust for one!


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 10, 2006)

dpm said:


> That's no Edge Pro. Looks to me to be a variation of a standard Gotoh floyd. Nothing wrong with that, they're good units. Making an Edge Pro 8 would mean having moulds made to cast the baseplate. Using the bent baseplate common to most Floyds is a hell of a lot more cost effective.


On closer inpection, it appears you're right. I just assumed it was an edge family trem as it's Ibanez. Even so, it's still got to be a fair bit to make.



darren said:


> However, if Ibanez were doing a production run of 8-strings, you can be pretty sure that's what it would look like (other than the EMGs, perhaps).


Yep, I think this could well be a production ready Ibanez 8. The EMG's might even make it onto the production model.


----------



## darren (Jan 10, 2006)

You may be right about the EMGs... tooling up to do a relatively small production run of 8-string passive pickups would be costly when another option already exists on the market.


----------



## Drew (Jan 10, 2006)

Nice... That thing is just a light-sucking shade of gloss black, positively evil.  

As an aside, Rusty's son is badass - check out that first pic on his site.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 10, 2006)

Damn, where the hell have I been? I haven't seen this thread until now. KILLER AXE!


----------



## Cancer (Jan 10, 2006)

http://www.rustycooley.com/equipment.html

Keeps timing out for me, was anyone able to snag the pics...

Curiousity is killing me.....


----------



## Nick1 (Jan 10, 2006)

That is awesome! I but if the 8s go into production I really really really do NOT want a trem!


----------



## darren (Jan 10, 2006)

That's what the Tremol-No is for.


----------



## XEN (Jan 10, 2006)

darren said:


> That's what the Tremol-No is for.



Amen to that! I did block my trem (sorry man, no tremol-no yet, but definitely on my next trem guitar), but I love having it there for the fine tuners.


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2006)

That is way too much fretboard to not have fanned frets. Rusty may have large enough hands to get around on that, but most guitarists I know (myself included) sure as hell don't.

That aside, it is a sharp looking guitar. I'd like to know what is inside the neck. Two trussrods (like Guild uses on acoustic 12-string guitars) tend to be a pain to dial in.



four_hz_at_140_db said:


> It looks like an original Floyd 8 too!



An OFR baseplate would completely wrap half the mounting post, instead of coming off the post in a straight line. This is because they are designed for only one application. Many copies leave that area flat so they can accomedate different post distances.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2006)

Uhhhh

That is so sick, it'd look freaking insane with a body big enough to match...like...an explorer!!


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 10, 2006)

It's nice. But all I really want to know is, when do we get a production model 8 string?


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 10, 2006)

noodles said:


> That is way too much fretboard to not have fanned frets. Rusty may have large enough hands to get around on that, but most guitarists I know (myself included) sure as hell don't.


30" ain't so bad, my 9 string was 30" and I did fine with it.


----------



## noodles (Jan 10, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> 30" ain't so bad, my 9 string was 30" and I did fine with it.



Not when you have hands like mine. I find it physically impossible to play bass. Seven is pretty much hitting my limit when I try to do bigger stretches on the lower bass registers.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2006)

I just think Ibanez should come up with a cool heastock, all of theirs are horrid imo.


----------



## NewArmyGuitar (Jan 10, 2006)

I'd buy one.


----------



## Roland777 (Jan 10, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I just think Ibanez should come up with a cool heastock, all of theirs are horrid imo.


 

All a matter of taste. For example, to your comment, I'd respond: "Fuck no, they're by far the prettiest headstocks on the market".


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 10, 2006)

Roland777 said:


> All a matter of taste. For example, to your comment, I'd respond: "Fuck no, they're by far the prettiest headstocks on the market".


Well, I wouldn't say they were pretty. They do have some of the best headstock designs I've seen on a non-custom guitar though.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 10, 2006)

The RG7 Headstock is my favorite headstock design.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Jan 10, 2006)

I just really dislike the "Ibanez nub."


----------



## Nik (Jan 10, 2006)

Gaaaah! Low-res pics! I wanted a new wallpaper damn it!  

That being said, I love it  

What I think Ibanez should do with the headstock is make the side with the top tuners on it curved so both sides of the headstock are a bit curved and symmetrical. Then it'll look like the Conklin headstocks a bit, and that'd rule.

As for the 30" scale, that sounds a bit much. Rusty has huge hands, but the rest of us don't, and if an Ibanez 8 does make it into production, hopefully it won't go above a 27/28 scale for us lesser-mortals.

Oh, and I'll take fixed-bridge and neck-thru anyday thanks.

BTW that neck looks unnaturally wide, almost as wide as Rusty's 9-string Conklin neck

EDIT: On the Outworld forums, Rusty says it's a 27 or a 27 1/2 (he wasn't sure).... YES!


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 11, 2006)

Nik said:


> BTW that neck looks unnaturally wide, almost as wide as Rusty's 9-string Conklin neck
> 
> EDIT: On the Outworld forums, Rusty says it's a 27 or a 27 1/2 (he wasn't sure).... YES!


It's because of it's proportions, while Conklin make their bodies wider for 8 and 9 string guitars Ibanez from what I can see do not make the bodies wider, at least not noticably wider.

And about the scale, the fact he says "27 or a 27 1/2" kind of tells me it could be anything, the only thing he says for sure is that it's not a normal fender scale 25.5". If he would measure the scale he'd be doing everyone a favour I think...


----------



## XEN (Jan 11, 2006)

You'd think he'd know his own guitar's scale...
That lends me to believe that he didn't really have anything to do with its development at all. He basically got a free 8-string guitar from Ibanez, that's it. Probably one of the first production 8s with the EMGs thrown in to make it "endorsement" quality. Who knows. It's no  to Rusty, but if I were having one made FOR ME I'd be at the shop measuring things with digital calipers by inches and millimeters and shit, and I would know the scale, the width of the neck at the nut, the 12th fret and the 24th, and even if it wasn't being made specifically FOR ME, I would still want to know what I'm getting myself into....


----------



## Matt (Jan 11, 2006)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> You'd think he'd know his own guitar's scale...
> That lends me to believe that he didn't really have anything to do with its development at all. He basically got a free 8-string guitar from Ibanez, that's it. Probably one of the first production 8s with the EMGs thrown in to make it "endorsement" quality. Who knows. It's no  to Rusty, but if I were having one made FOR ME I'd be at the shop measuring things with digital calipers by inches and millimeters and shit, and I would know the scale, the width of the neck at the nut, the 12th fret and the 24th, and even if it wasn't being made specifically FOR ME, I would still want to know what I'm getting myself into....


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2006)

I think if I had a Conklin 8 sitting around, that Ibanez 8 would be in a corner gathering dust.


----------



## Ken (Jan 11, 2006)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> You'd think he'd know his own guitar's scale...
> That lends me to believe that he didn't really have anything to do with its development at all. He basically got a free 8-string guitar from Ibanez, that's it. Probably one of the first production 8s with the EMGs thrown in to make it "endorsement" quality. Who knows. It's no  to Rusty, but if I were having one made FOR ME I'd be at the shop measuring things with digital calipers by inches and millimeters and shit, and I would know the scale, the width of the neck at the nut, the 12th fret and the 24th, and even if it wasn't being made specifically FOR ME, I would still want to know what I'm getting myself into....



I can see where you're coming from, but some players just don't care about the engineering details of the instrument. I don't know what the scale is on my RG7620s because it really doesn't matter to me. Same for the rest of the measurements. *shrugs*. I know how to wire guitars, set the intonation, etc. That's all I ever cared to know.

If Ibanez asked me about a custom instrument, I would treat it like Rob Balducci does: Tell them what materials I want for the body/top/neck/fretboard, pickup config, headstock direction, inlays, etc. Let them worry about the measurements and engineering.

To put it simply, if I wanted to take up surfing I wouldn't care how waves were created. I would just ride them.


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> I can see where you're coming from, but some players just don't care about the engineering details of the instrument. I don't know what the scale is on my RG7620s because it really doesn't matter to me. Same for the rest of the measurements. *shrugs*. I know how to wire guitars, set the intonation, etc. That's all I ever cared to know.



I understand your point, but most players of Rusty's caliber tend to be extremely specific about their instruments, right down to the tiniest details. I'm surprised to hear he got an eight string and is happy with it. Most artists go through a bunch of prototypes to get to a point where they are satisfied.


----------



## Drew (Jan 11, 2006)

Ever listened to Joe Satriani talk about his guitars? In general I agree with you, noodles, and I'm the same way, but there are occasional exceptions.


----------



## noodles (Jan 11, 2006)

Drew said:


> Ever listened to Joe Satriani talk about his guitars?




Not really, but I guess that is your point. He only seems to talk about paintjobs and pickups.


----------



## Metal Ken (Jan 11, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> I can see where you're coming from, but some players just don't care about the engineering details of the instrument. I don't know what the scale is on my RG7620s because it really doesn't matter to me. Same for the rest of the measurements. *shrugs*. I know how to wire guitars, set the intonation, etc. That's all I ever cared to know.
> 
> If Ibanez asked me about a custom instrument, I would treat it like Rob Balducci does: Tell them what materials I want for the body/top/neck/fretboard, pickup config, headstock direction, inlays, etc. Let them worry about the measurements and engineering.
> 
> To put it simply, if I wanted to take up surfing I wouldn't care how waves were created. I would just ride them.



Its 25.5" ;p 
You wouldnt care how the waves were created, but you'd know which ones you liked based on size & speed.


----------



## darren (Jan 11, 2006)

Ken might have a preferred surfboard, but might not know the exact length of it. And if a custom surfboard company came to him wanting to make a "Ken Burtch Signature" board, he might just say, "Sure... just make it to the same specs as the one i already like... maybe add a longer strap to it, and i'd like this one to be flaming orange."

No technical knowledge needed.

I'm sure that's Joe's (and possibly Rusty's) attitude. Joe probably said, "Make it like my favorite Strat." and that was about it.


----------



## Ken (Jan 11, 2006)

Metal Ken said:


> Its 25.5" ;p



I knew someone would tell me.  Somehow I still don't care.  



Metal Ken said:


> You wouldnt care how the waves were created, but you'd know which ones you liked based on size & speed.



Probably so, but you wouldn't catch me out there with a micrometer and feeler gauges.  Close enough and judging by feel would still be my rule of thumb, rather than "it's not an eight-footer, so I'll pass".

I never said that being precise and particular is a bad thing. Hell, if you know the exact diameter of the knobs you want, more power to you. I just don't agree with the mentality of "you'd think xxxx would know the scale of his own guitar". For some people it just doesn't matter, and there's nothing wrong with that.


----------



## David (Jan 11, 2006)

daaamn, there are a lot of trem haters up in this shizza. I'm usually a loner when it comes to neck pickups and trem, there 2 MUST haves for me. Steve Vai influenced me a lot of using it to make sounds that give senior citizens heart attacks, and Shawn Lane for smooth up and down note vibrato's.




-----post 420 bitches-----


----------



## nyck (Jan 11, 2006)

Love the guitar! I don't think I would actually buy one because I wouldn't really use it to it's full potential like Rusty will. 

His Daughter is SOOOOO cute lol.


----------



## Shawn (Jan 11, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Mildly enough that I'm considering flying to Houston to buy a Mustang GT in about 2 weeks...


Good Taste, Ken.  Im a Mustang Owner as well and I love it. Only thing is it's not a GT. It's a convertable though. I should trade it in for a GT. I take it you're getting the new style. I have an '03. I like the '99-'03 style. 

Back on topic, I think the more I look at Rusty's 8, I dont think I'd like it unless I tried it out which I know I would have alot of fun playing it. Even though the headstock looks funny, has black as a finish, and the neck and pickups look too big, I'd play it and most likely enjoy doing so. I'd have fun coming up with all kinds of cool shit on that thing.


----------



## David (Jan 12, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Back on topic, I think the more I look at Rusty's 8, I dont think I'd like it unless I tried it out which I know I would have alot of fun playing it. Even though the headstock looks funny, has black as a finish, and the neck and pickups look too big, I'd play it and most likely enjoy doing so. I'd have fun coming up with all kinds of cool shit on that thing.



I'm hearing a lot of this... that someone doesn't like the guitar because of the looks... well... get OVER IT!!! the sound, is all that matters. And I think it looks damn fine. Now, if it's a custom order, than your paying for looks so they should get it right, but if it isn't, then don't even worry about looks.


----------



## Ken (Jan 12, 2006)

Shawn said:


> Good Taste, Ken.  Im a Mustang Owner as well and I love it. Only thing is it's not a GT. It's a convertable though. I should trade it in for a GT. I take it you're getting the new style. I have an '03. I like the '99-'03 style.



[topic switch]

Well, the financing fell through so it won't be happening. Yeah, I was looking at a 2005 GT. I bought a 2005 V6 a year ago, but sold it last summer when we decided to buy a house. When I get another, it will be a GT though.

I'm not a big fan of the '99-'03 body style. It has more to do with the fact that I'm 6'7", and I can fit in one but it's tight. Forget about '98 and older...

[/topic switch]


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 12, 2006)

David said:


> I'm hearing a lot of this... that someone doesn't like the guitar because of the looks... well... get OVER IT!!! the sound, is all that matters. And I think it looks damn fine. Now, if it's a custom order, than your paying for looks so they should get it right, but if it isn't, then don't even worry about looks.


I refuse to "get over it." If I don't like the way a guitar looks, I probably wouldn't buy it. 

And looks tie in very closely with playability/feel. Which are aspects of a guitar that matter basically as much as sound. You could have the greatest sounding guitar ever, but if it weighed 500 pounds and was made out of red hot rebar and industrial concrete, well fuck, who would/could play it? A crazy hypothetical, but as important as sound is, it's not the ONLY concern about whether or not a certain guitar appeals to you. Just saying "get over it!" is somewhat ridiculous and condescending, I feel, even though I understand and appreciate what you're trying to convey, I think. Your concern is that people might not appreciate a quality guitar based soley on looks, and I can understand that, even if I disagree somewhat. A guitar is almost like a girlfriend... she may be PERFECT in every way- kind, loving, generous, likes your music, likes the same things, likes your friends, good in the sack, etc.- but if you aren't *attracted* to her, well, then fuhgetaboutit.

Some considerations- (IMHO)
1. *Sound* (it might be first, however, but not only, because RIGHT after it comes...)
2. *Playability*
3. *Feel*
4. *Versatility*
5. *Quality*
6. *Construction*
7. *Looks*
8. *Name*


----------



## David (Jan 12, 2006)

well... like an Ibanez RG1527... some people get turned off from it because they want a binding around the edge, or wish it had a pickguard, or want the swoosh on the headstock, or something stupid like that. When considering a guitar... the shape should come into it. Can you play it normally? stretch? sitting? standing? Fret access? Right arm access? Now when it comes to an RG style such as Rusty's... it has everything... trem... 24 frets... good pickups... fret access.. has to have the tone, I'm going to assume... the RG body style works for everything... theres really nothing wrong with it. I'm just hearing a lot of, "I don't like the inlays, I don't like the headstock, I don't like how the pickups LOOK, so I'd never buy that guitar." I wasn't just quoting you... more or so everyone who has said something along the lines of that... and it wasn't an attack... more or so a harshly put statement. It's all good, but I'm just saying... 9/10 of the threads on here about a guitar... there are a majority of comments on looks, and how if the guitar doesn't look good, then why buy it? Which... when coming to an RG style... with perfectly playability... theres really nothing to hate so much as to not like the guitar.


----------



## Shannon (Jan 12, 2006)

Everyone just needs to quit bitching & instead look at my old EKG 8-string. Now THIS is what Ibanez should start making. 

http://www.ekgguitars.com/galleries/shannonsharp8string/index.html


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 12, 2006)

David said:


> I wasn't just quoting you... more or so everyone who has said something along the lines of that... and it wasn't an attack... more or so a harshly put statement.


Oh, I know.  Heh... I'd forgotten I'd even _posted_ in this thread previously. Shit, I was thinking along your lines with, _Eh, quit bitchin'. It's a decent guitar_. But the GET OVER IT part, fuck that, and fuck harsh statements. People got a right to their opinion. And you have right to think they're (we're, lol) stupid for bitching.

Don't worry though. I was just responding.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 12, 2006)

Shannon said:


> Everyone just needs to quit bitching & instead look at my old EKG 8-string. Now THIS is what Ibanez should start making.
> 
> http://www.ekgguitars.com/galleries/shannonsharp8string/index.html


 
+1  

I'm sure you've been asked this before, but how much did it set you back, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Shannon (Jan 12, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> +1
> 
> I'm sure you've been asked this before, but how much did it set you back, if you don't mind me asking?



A lot less than you'll be paying. It pays to have good hookups.


----------



## XEN (Jan 12, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Probably so, but you wouldn't catch me out there with a micrometer and feeler gauges.  Close enough and judging by feel would still be my rule of thumb, rather than "it's not an eight-footer, so I'll pass".
> 
> I never said that being precise and particular is a bad thing. Hell, if you know the exact diameter of the knobs you want, more power to you. I just don't agree with the mentality of "you'd think xxxx would know the scale of his own guitar". For some people it just doesn't matter, and there's nothing wrong with that.



Close enough works fine when you're surfing, throwing hand grenades, or playing horse shoes, and I won't knock your opinion on it either, because I wish I felt that way too, but I'm an extremely detail oriented person when it comes to guitars. Blame it on my Asperger's Syndrome, but I believe that it is preceisely those details that are required to replicate the exact conditions that I personally require for the guitar to feel, sound, and play the way I want it to. 

Because of my syndrome, a guitar that isn't exactly suited to my taste can not only kill my inspiration but can actually piss me off to play it. Even worse, I get so lost in the details of the construction and features of electric stringed instruments in general that I sometimes don't pick up my guitars to actually play them for months on end because I'm too busy digging through websites and magazines studying every minute detail about them. 

I wish I could just get over it and have fun as if I were out there surfing. (So does my poor wife!) It's something I have to live with, but thank god there are a few guitars out there that fit me right. The EBMM JP7, my Steinberger GM1TA, the Paul Reed Smith Tremonti model single cut (not the SE, the pricey one), my Wechter acoustic, and strangely enough, the Peavey EVH USA and the classic 80's Vandenberg models. It has taken me many frustrating years to find all this out, and I don't wish it on anyone.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Jan 12, 2006)

four_hz_at_140_db said:


> Close enough works fine when you're surfing, throwing hand grenades, or playing horse shoes, and I won't knock your opinion on it either, because I wish I felt that way too, but I'm an extremely detail oriented person when it comes to guitars. Blame it on my Asperger's Syndrome, but I believe that it is preceisely those details that are required to replicate the exact conditions that I personally require for the guitar to feel, sound, and play the way I want it to.
> 
> Because of my syndrome, a guitar that isn't exactly suited to my taste can not only kill my inspiration but can actually piss me off to play it. Even worse, I get so lost in the details of the construction and features of electric stringed instruments in general that I sometimes don't pick up my guitars to actually play them for months on end because I'm too busy digging through websites and magazines studying every minute detail about them.
> 
> I wish I could just get over it and have fun as if I were out there surfing. (So does my poor wife!) It's something I have to live with, but thank god there are a few guitars out there that fit me right. The EBMM JP7, my Steinberger GM1TA, the Paul Reed Smith Tremonti model single cut (not the SE, the pricey one), my Wechter acoustic, and strangely enough, the Peavey EVH USA and the classic 80's Vandenberg models. It has taken me many frustrating years to find all this out, and I don't wish it on anyone.



Well known problem... I got over it eventually though.


----------



## XEN (Jan 12, 2006)

That gives me hope. I know you're never too old to change, but it's hard....

Anyway guys, sorry to veer off topic. I'm getting an Ibanez 8 if they make a production model, no matter what the scale length is. If I can't handle it, I'll sell it right here on ss.org.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 12, 2006)

I'll buy one when it comes out, hopefully they'll have a black thru-neck one, meshuggah style except with a neck pickup.


----------



## Donnie (Jan 12, 2006)

Well, if Ibanez does happen to release an 8 string, and even if it does have that nasty headstock, I might have to puck one up, depending in the price. Oh yeah, I'd rather have one with the Fixed edge bridge. And hopefully it comes in some other color than black. A nice sparkley gray would be good.


----------



## Nik (Jan 12, 2006)

Donnie said:


> Well, if Ibanez does happen to release an 8 string, and even if it does have that nasty headstock, I might have to puck one up, depending in the price. Oh yeah, I'd rather have one with the Fixed edge bridge. And hopefully it comes in some other color than black. A nice sparkley gray would be good.



 

What do you guys think a plausible/reasonable price for a fixed-bridge 8 would be? $1000-ish? Or more?


----------



## Donnie (Jan 12, 2006)

I would think that it would be somewhere between K-7 and UV pricing. If it were about $1600 to $1900, I wouldn't be suprised and I'd probably pay it if it were closer to $1600(and if it had the fixed Edge, of course).


----------



## Nik (Jan 12, 2006)

Damn they need to make a cheaper model. If then can make the RG7321 for $400, I don't see why they couldn't make a cheap RG8321 for $600. I mean, all were' talking is an extra string  Well, I suppose the 8-string pick-ups (EMGs?) would bring up the price from the normal crap stock Ibanez pick-ups...


----------



## Phlame (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm sure they will be around $2K. Dont expect a cheap 8 string from Ibanez, they will blame R&D if anything, especially if it comes with a Lo-Pro/Edge 8.



8th post


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 12, 2006)

2k would be too high for a new range of guitars that they aren't even sure will sell enough. $1500ish is what I'd expect them to go for, maybe slightly less.


----------



## Vacant (Jan 12, 2006)

wow. fucking sexy.


----------



## Nik (Jan 12, 2006)

I agree that if it comes with a LoPro 8 that'll spike up the price $300-400, but hopefully they'll also offer a fixed-bridge option that would considerably bring down the price (and hassle of tuning 8-strings with a floating trem.)


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 12, 2006)

Nik said:


> I agree that if it comes with a LoPro 8 that'll spike up the price $300-400, but hopefully they'll also offer a fixed-bridge option that would considerably bring down the price (and hassle of tuning 8-strings with a floating trem.)


8 string trem + Tremol-no = good times


----------



## Phlame (Jan 12, 2006)

^^ What he said.


----------



## Nik (Jan 12, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> 8 string trem + Tremol-no = good times



I've noticed that you say that everytime someone says they don't want a trem. Have you become a spokesman for Tremol-no or something? 

I know, but I'd rather not pay an extra $300 for the Lo-Pro, and then another $80 bucks for the tremol-no, when both expenses could be spared with a fixed-bridge guitar. It seems excessively unnecessary.

Kinda like a deaf guy buying a van that comes with a $1000 dollar sound system. Of course he'd rather have the van without it


----------



## The Dark Wolf (Jan 12, 2006)

Nik said:


> I've noticed that you say that everytime someone says they don't want a trem. Have you become a spokesman for Tremol-no or something?
> 
> I know, but I'd rather not pay an extra $300 for the Lo-Pro, and then another $80 bucks for the tremol-no, when both expenses could be spared with a fixed-bridge guitar. It seems excessively unnecessary.
> 
> Kinda like a deaf guy buying a van that comes with a $1000 dollar sound system. Of course he'd rather have the van without it


True if you don't want a trem, but if you DO want a trem, and you like the stability of a fixed bridge, then the Tremol-No is a _terrific_ option.

To me, it's the best of both worlds, really.


----------



## Ken (Jan 12, 2006)

Nik said:


> I've noticed that you say that everytime someone says they don't want a trem. Have you become a spokesman for Tremol-no or something?
> 
> I know, but I'd rather not pay an extra $300 for the Lo-Pro, and then another $80 bucks for the tremol-no, when both expenses could be spared with a fixed-bridge guitar. It seems excessively unnecessary.
> 
> Kinda like a deaf guy buying a van that comes with a $1000 dollar sound system. Of course he'd rather have the van without it



Except that the deaf guy can NEVER hear the sound system. I don't believe the analogy is valid, because it begs the question: "If the deaf guy had a device for his ears where he could turn two thumbscrews and suddenly hear the stereo, would he want such a device?" I'm sure he would, and I'm sure he wouldn't view it as excessively unnecessary.

I know you didn't ask me the question, but I consider myself a spokesman for the Tremol-no. I've known Kevan for years, and I think his product is genius.


----------



## nyck (Jan 12, 2006)

I don't really think I would mind either fixed or trem. If I find any problems with the 8 string trem, I could always block it and use the lock nut and fine tuners like Dino.


----------



## noodles (Jan 12, 2006)

Nik said:


> Damn they need to make a cheaper model. If then can make the RG7321 for $400, I don't see why they couldn't make a cheap RG8321 for $600. I mean, all were' talking is an extra string



Economies of scale. They can offer the RG7321 for that price because they mass produce them, and they sell. There is no way an eight string will generate that kind of demand, which means they can't mass produce it, which means they won't sell it at a loss. Plus, they have R&D to make up for, advertising costs, tooling costs, patent costs to keep people from copying new designs, and so on.

Remember back in the late 80s, when the seven string was introduced? They were not cheap and they only offered one model. It took a while to get to the point where the demand was high enough to create an entire range of instruments from cheap to expensive. An eight string will be much more of a niche market.


----------



## Nik (Jan 13, 2006)

Ken Burtch said:


> Except that the deaf guy can NEVER hear the sound system. I don't believe the analogy is valid, because it begs the question: "If the deaf guy had a device for his ears where he could turn two thumbscrews and suddenly hear the stereo, would he want such a device?" I'm sure he would, and I'm sure he wouldn't view it as excessively unnecessary.
> 
> I know you didn't ask me the question, but I consider myself a spokesman for the Tremol-no. I've known Kevan for years, and I think his product is genius.



I think you have missed the point 

I have great respect for Kevan, he has helped me out loads in my innumerable questions regarding Floyd Roses and I've learned loads, and I also agree that the Tremol-no is an amazing product.

My point is that, if I'm never going to use the trem, I'd rather have a fixed-bridge guitar in the first place rather than a Floyd Rose guitar with a Tremol-no. I'd be paying $100s extra for stuff I don't want. My analogy holds up because in buying a car that comes with a $1000 stereo, he has no choice but to get the car and pay the extra dough, but he can't use the stereo. Of course, where my analogy fails is that in an 8-string guitar I technically COULD use the trem, but I wouldn't anyway 

I like the Floyd Rose trem on my 7, but I use it in moderation, and I think that having more strings would make it even more pain-in-the-ass-ish to deal with, and since I don't use a trem that much, I'd take a fixed bridge anyday.

noodles-You're right, that makes sense. I don't know if the 8 will ever become commonplace, though


----------



## David (Jan 13, 2006)

The Dark Wolf said:


> Oh, I know.  Heh... I'd forgotten I'd even _posted_ in this thread previously. Shit, I was thinking along your lines with, _Eh, quit bitchin'. It's a decent guitar_. But the GET OVER IT part, fuck that, and fuck harsh statements. People got a right to their opinion. And you have right to think they're (we're, lol) stupid for bitching.
> 
> Don't worry though. I was just responding.



haha, cool, then we see eye to eye. Opinions are so over-rated! But, it is a forum, and sometimes I just like to point out some things that maybe people hadn't realized before. IF someone chooses a guitar off of looks... that's they're opinion, cool for them. I just think people would be much more musically happy if they had the features, than a shiny nickle.


oh, and yes! i'm bitching about bitching!


----------



## Ken (Jan 13, 2006)

Nik said:


> I think you have missed the point



That's entirely possible.  I get the fact that there's no reason to buy a trem just to block it if you're not going to use it anyway.



Nik said:


> My analogy holds up because in buying a car that comes with a $1000 stereo, he has no choice but to get the car and pay the extra dough, but he can't use the stereo. Of course, where my analogy fails is that in an 8-string guitar I technically COULD use the trem, but I wouldn't anyway



 How can your analogy hold and fail at the same time? Of course, I'm just arguing to argue (is that slang for debate?  ), so please don't be offended. I like to find flaws in things. Hell, while we're at it, can deaf people legally drive? If he can't hear the stereo, he sure as hell won't hear the screams of the person he's about to plow into while diverting his attention to the funny knobs on the dash that don't seem to have any effect.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Jan 13, 2006)

I think that it's highly likely that an Ibanez 8 would have a fixed bridge option, or even being solely fixed bridge. They're already tooled up for 8 string FX-Edge's thanks to Meshuggah and Dino, or for a cheaper option it'd be really cheap for them to extend the RG7321's bridge for an extra string.

As far as trems go, we've only seen Rusty's and that doesn't appear to be an edge. Having built a reputation for great guitars with Edge family bridges, would Ibanez release an 8 string with a TRS-style bridge?


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 13, 2006)

Nik said:


> I've noticed that you say that everytime someone says they don't want a trem. Have you become a spokesman for Tremol-no or something?


I think I've mentioned it twice


----------



## Phlame (Jan 13, 2006)

How many people here are actually going to buy one?


----------



## Karl Hungus (Jan 13, 2006)

Phlame said:


> How many people here are actually going to buy one?



Well, I'm planning on it, for one.


----------



## David (Jan 13, 2006)

Phlame said:


> How many people here are actually going to buy one?



Depends on the price man.


----------



## Papa Shank (Jan 13, 2006)

Depends on if I have a job at the time, plus if it's $1500+ and looks like Rusty's then I'll pass it up.


----------



## Nik (Jan 13, 2006)

Papa Shank said:


> I think I've mentioned it twice



Maybe I read the two theads in quick succession then 



Ken Burtch said:


> How can your analogy hold and fail at the same time? Of course, I'm just arguing to argue (is that slang for debate? ), so please don't be offended. I like to find flaws in things. Hell, while we're at it, can deaf people legally drive? If he can't hear the stereo, he sure as hell won't hear the screams of the person he's about to plow into while diverting his attention to the funny knobs on the dash that don't seem to have any effect.



Alright, here we go again? I was saying that, the only way you can view my analogy as one that fails (at least, that's what I meant) is so and so...

And I'm not sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if deaf people ARE allowed to drive. Hell, they let 90 year-old-grandmothers do it, and they're no-less dangerous.

Maybe we should get back on topic  I want that 8


----------

